# I guess there won't be any new lenses at CES?



## Ricku (Jan 9, 2012)

Who else thinks Canon has no new lenses to show at the upcoming CES? 

It is only one day left now before it starts, and Canon still haven't said a single word about showing new lenses at the event. This makes me doubt that they have anything to show.

I sure hope that I am wrong.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2012)

I believe you are right. They will announce "L" lenses with a DSLR body.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe you are right. They will announce "L" lenses with a DSLR body.



You will get an applaud if they announce a 5D3. 2 applauds if 5D3 with Kit lens 24-70f/2.8 ii IS and Finally 3 applauds from me, if they also announce interactivity with iOS/Ipads in form of an SDK! ;D


----------



## AJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Rats. I was hoping for some non-L lenses (e.g. 50/1.4 mk2).

Anything from Tamron and Sigma?


----------



## Ricku (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 9, 2012)

I actually think they are going to announce the 5D3 because Nikon stole their thunder with the D4 and the D4 doing f8 so now they are having to defend that decision, So dropping a 5D3 on everyone will be a nice "look a distraction" and will definately bring out the oooh ahhhs. of course then Nikon will drop the D800 and steal the thunder right back again  aint competition fun?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I actually think they are going to announce the 5D3 because Nikon stole their thunder with the D4 and the D4 doing f8 so now they are having to defend that decision, So dropping a 5D3 on everyone will be a nice "look a distraction" and will definately bring out the oooh ahhhs. of course then Nikon will drop the D800 and steal the thunder right back again  aint competition fun?



Been waiting so long that I don't want to get my hopes high for the 5D3 ...


----------



## AG (Jan 9, 2012)

There is the other factor at play here.

There are no rules that say Canon MUST announce what they are planning on showing at CES before the show.

Imagine getting there at 9am or whatever time it opens and seeing people rush the Nikon display, then the rumble starts as people are whispering about the Canon stand.... you head over there to see a nice shiny new 5D3.

Suddenly by doing so they not only have taken a massive shine off of Nikon but "stole the show" as it were, with their surprise announcement.

And thats how these shows SHOULD be. They should be a place for "consumers" to go to and ooo ahhh over new gadgets they won't be able to afford for many years to come. 

If they announced everything before hand then you could just stay home and read about it on the interwebs.


----------



## cinemathique (Jan 10, 2012)

> There is the other factor at play here.



The most important factor is natural disaster. This is a company that had to shut down temporarily because of the devastation from a major Tsunami and suffer through continuous Earthquakes. I'm not certain, but they may also have had to forage through a limited supply of chips due to flooding in Thailand. It hasn't been an easy year for Canon.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 10, 2012)

AJ said:


> Anything from Tamron and Sigma?



http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/01/10/Sigma180Macro

"_...Sigma has announced the APO Macro 180mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM..._"


----------



## AJ (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks waving_odd!


----------



## squarebox (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I did think it was odd that they extended the rebates on a bunch of lens from being the Sat. before the show till the beginning of Feb. hints at maybe a Canon reveal right after the rebates end.

In a related note, Monday the 9th having been a National holiday in Japan (think hordes of girls in kimonos who are all 20 years old storming shrines throughout japan), I didn't expect any announcements yesterday. 

From some of the posts here of interviews with Canon, they keep re-iterating that CES is a consumer show I had expected new non-L/EF-S lens to be announced. Still have my hopes up that that will be the case. A new 50mm 1.4 would be nice as well as 30mm f2.


----------



## SnapHappy (Jan 10, 2012)

squarebox said:


> From some of the posts here of interviews with Canon, they keep re-iterating that CES is a consumer show I had expected new non-L/EF-S lens to be announced. Still have my hopes up that that will be the case. A new 50mm 1.4 would be nice as well as 30mm f2.



Same here! I keep praying they release a response to Sony and Nikon's 35mm 1.8 at a similar price point. Yes I know there is already a 35mm 2.0 from Canon but I've used it and returned it shortly after. The thing is loud and soft until stopped down a few. Yes there is the Canon 28mm 1.8 but in my country that lens is close to $700. Yes there is a Sigma 30 1.4 and too be honest it's actually a fantastic lens optically, but the AF was hit or miss for me and wasn't worth the stress of not knowing if I got the shot or not, plus I'd like to stay with Canon for future reasons.

All I'd like is for Canon to release a fast prime lens in the 28-35mm range for us APS-C users. I know I'm not alone as this is something that has been wished by many a forum users for years. JUST DO IT ALREADY, Canon!


----------



## squarebox (Jan 10, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> All I'd like is for Canon to release a fast prime lens in the 28-35mm range for us APS-C users. I know I'm not alone as this is something that has been wished by many a forum users for years. JUST DO IT ALREADY, Canon!



Yeah the pickins are slim in that range and the 24mm has all sorts of issues. I really want a 50mm equivalent lens on my kiss x4 so i just screw it and decided last week i'll be picking up the 35L 1.4 after CES is done from the states... Will be saving close to $700 but picking it up the U.S. (Japan is still charging close to $1900 USD for that lens...


----------



## SnapHappy (Jan 10, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Yeah the pickins are slim in that range and the 24mm has all sorts of issues. I really want a 50mm equivalent lens on my kiss x4 so i just screw it and decided last week i'll be picking up the 35L 1.4 after CES is done from the states... Will be saving close to $700 but picking it up the U.S. (Japan is still charging close to $1900 USD for that lens...



Yeah that is a fantastic lens but for me it's just not worth it as I'm just a hobbyist and don't make money of my shots. My fiance would freak if I spent that much on a lens...lol

Might sound funny but I recently used a friends Nikon D7000 and 35mm 1.8G on a weekend night walk and have to say I was extremely impressed with the AF system compared to my Canon. If I don't hear of a new APS-C prime soon I may just jump ship. It's all about the tools and Nikon right now offers the tools I want.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 10, 2012)

AJ said:


> Rats. I was hoping for some non-L lenses (e.g. 50/1.4 mk2).



I'm rather happy with the 50mm f/1.4

I'm hoping for an improved 35mm f/2 (bokeh, USM), and if Canon comes out with improved non-L 20mm & 24mm (better IQ, f/2), I might go for both.


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 10, 2012)

CES opens in an hour - 10 AM Pacific. 

We should know for certain soon.


----------



## treyconnally (Jan 10, 2012)

I take it that since @canonrumorsguy said there were no more announcements from Canon that the post is done?


----------



## SnapHappy (Jan 10, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> I take it that since @canonrumorsguy said there were no more announcements from Canon that the post is done?



That is what I took away from that. Looks like there won't be anything in the way of EF-S lenses to talk about. Well I guess we shouldn't be surprised. Canon have been dragging their feet for the past few years allowing Nikon and even Sony to catch up. I've been shooting Canon since the day I started and I'm finally at a point where I like what Nikon has to offer more so than Canon... never thought that day would come.


----------



## treyconnally (Jan 10, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> That is what I took away from that. Looks like there won't be anything in the way of EF-S lenses to talk about. Well I guess we shouldn't be surprised. Canon have been dragging their feet for the past few years allowing Nikon and even Sony to catch up. I've been shooting Canon since the day I started and I'm finally at a point where I like what Nikon has to offer more so than Canon... never thought that day would come.



Yeah. I shot Nikon before I shot Canon; and wanted to move to full frame. No way you could beat the price of the 5DMKII compared to the D700. Obviously I have no way of actually knowing what is down the pipeline for Canon, but Nikon really hit the ground running at CES; and they came swinging! I have WWWAAAYYY too much money invested in Canon glass now to turn back around.

Do we have the dates for Photokina?


----------



## zim (Jan 10, 2012)

What' on show at the Nikon stand? Thought cr guy was going to check that out


----------



## SnapHappy (Jan 10, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> SnapHappy said:
> 
> 
> > That is what I took away from that. Looks like there won't be anything in the way of EF-S lenses to talk about. Well I guess we shouldn't be surprised. Canon have been dragging their feet for the past few years allowing Nikon and even Sony to catch up. I've been shooting Canon since the day I started and I'm finally at a point where I like what Nikon has to offer more so than Canon... never thought that day would come.
> ...



I hear ya... I'm a hobbyist but also have invested in Canon so if I were to switch, even though Canon gear holds value quite well, I would end up losing money in the end.

I believe Photokina is in Sept, mid to late so we pretty much have the whole year to go.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 10, 2012)

Disappointed but not terribly surprised. CES is exactly what it says, a Consumer Electronics Show. It's clear from their website they are dominated by electronics. Cameras are just a small part of the show and lenses even smaller.

This is nothing like Photokina, where the emphasis is on photography and manufacturers are going head-to-head. 

Not a lot of incentive for camera manufacturers to announce a major product and have to compete for attention with every television, car gizmo, appliance and audio system under the sun.


----------



## JR (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, CES is not over yet! That said, I could see Canon announcing new lenses after the CES and not waiting for the next photo show. Having a few lens announcement for when the 1DX will start shipping would make a nice timing for them. At least I hope for it! ???


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 10, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> I believe Photokina is in Sept, mid to late so we pretty much have the whole year to go.



Just checked their website, September 18-23. That is a long way off for sure. 

Well no lens announcements, specifically the 24-70 2.8 II, makes it easier to save for the 1DX at least.


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess I feel on this "Christmas Morning" CES Opening I got a piece of coal from dear old Santa Canon.

The movie kids and the point-n-shoot kids are all happy, and I guess thats all good and well. I could have used one glimmer of hope. Maybe a mock-up 5D Mark III behind glass - dont even have to talk specs - just some sort of promise. And new glass of course. A 24-70 II on the end of it would have sent the Canon DSLR world spinning. It did not even have to work; the mystery would have been enough.

Note to Canon - I am not beyond the point-of-no-return with my lens investment. So while this life-long Canon guy (from the 1970's film days of F1's) finds the idea of Nikon repulsive, I am also no stranger to change and lost opportunity. Floods and Tsunami's aside, waiting 9 months to Photokina for a maybe holiday release... that is quite concerning. Is Canon losing the battle? Are they the next Kodak? (of course not). But I am watchful if Nikon delivers a D800 in the next month as speculated with no response.

Well, I know now I got open budget for essential lenses and maybe I can pick up a new body when my bonus check comes in October.


----------



## squarebox (Jan 11, 2012)

Even so I still have hope the canon might bring out new lens on the later days of the show to steal the thunder... Though I know that is just wishful thinking.

And why show lens at CES? It woudl still get more media attention then just doing their own announcement. 

I'm still hoping for some kind of lens announcement because it is an olympic year.


----------



## simonxu11 (Jan 11, 2012)

There's another major camera show next month in Japan, CP+
I hope we can see something good not until Sept
link:
http://www.cpplus.jp/en/


----------



## squarebox (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if they were planning on announcing something at CES hence why the rebates ended on Jan 7. but then changed it to the CP+ show and then extended the rebates for that reason.


----------



## SnapHappy (Jan 11, 2012)

squarebox said:


> I'm wondering if they were planning on announcing something at CES hence why the rebates ended on Jan 7. but then changed it to the CP+ show and then extended the rebates for that reason.



It's a nice thought but who really knows with Canon. They are a lot like Apple in the sense they do what they want, when they want to do it, and don't care what anyone does or thinks in the mean time. 

Don't mistake my posting here as Canon bashing. I am thrilled with their products and am a Canon shooter. We are just at a point where a lot of other companies have caught up. As a Canon fan I want to see them do the same, release products their users actually want. Of course, I am no pro and only a hobbyist so I am speaking in terms of their EF-S gear... which is lacking compaired to Nikon and Sony.


----------



## Gary W. (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey all,

Just a thought... wouldn't an announcement for a new lens, or lenses, for the L line be more in line AFTER the Summer Olympics? IIRC, didn't Canon test new/beta products at the World Cup a couple of years ago that eventually became the 300ƒ2.8 II, 400ƒ2.8 II, and the 70-200 ƒ2.8 II? 

Gary W.


----------

